# My boer doe/ kidding weird stuff!



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

My doe has a little milk in her udder but not a lot she became thin and all cartilage is gone from her tail head(all boney) her vulva is 2-3 times the size it suppose to be and a few days a ago she had some red discharge or her tail....I'm really nervous this has never happen! I can post pics if would like to see but I need to figure out to first. Please help


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When is she due? is she due right away?

Some does when they "drop" they do appear to be skinny, but they are not. 

What kind of goat are we talking about? how many times has she kidded?


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

She is a 3/4 Boer 1/4 Nubian this will be her second kidding she did very well on her first... I didn't know she was carring anything shes suppose to be bred and due for december or feb. kids(this goes for all my girls) but my buck must have snuck in did what he thought was the right thing to do and got out before I caught him.....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So are you saying that the red on her tail is blood? If so she might be aborting. Sorry to have to tell you this.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I have to agree with nancy, unless there was any chance she was bred before and is due now. 

I would post a picture if you can. Maybe it will help us.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

Its darker and thicker than blood like a pasty tecture, not sure...But I hope shes not aborting and just getting close or something!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Blood is never a good sign. The dark pasty stuff is old blood. Someone has expired inutero.:hug:
There's something you can give her from Vet but I cant remember exactly what.
She will need antibiotics on top of that. 
These things happen. Im so sorry.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Or she could have already expelled it. Can you find any hunks of tissue around?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd get a picture if you can. Is there a lot of discharge? Or just a little bit? Is she acting fine otherwise? Hopefully she isn't aborting, but if there is a chance at all the buck got to her sooner, maybe she's just getting close.

BTW, I've noticed off and on some dark looking goopy discharge coming from our does in the past. Just a tiny bit, but everything was fine with them. Hopefully nothing is wrong with your doe.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

Here are some pics of her.. None of my goats have ever been this thin during kidding season!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she doing? Anymore discharge?
This girl needs more groceries, but when was she last wormed? Have you ever seen white grain like things in her poop? If so it probably tapeworms.
Is she getting loose minerals?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others, she does look like she has really dropped, in tailhead and flank area.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like she would benefit from a vet visit IMHO. Can you have a vet look at her ?
Im sorry , hope all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree, a vet would be good right now.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

I have GREAT news she birthed a beautiful 6.4lb doeling!!!!! The kid is very buff and showing lost of muscle....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats . How is momma doing ?
I bet your relieved


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Goatgirlpowr,more Girl Power to you your new mama & the doeling, what wonderful news! Pics as soon as you can?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything worked out! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, a big congrats~!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I am sorry to tell you that this goat is very sickly. Her bottom leg muscle is way too thin. It is hard to know exactly why this goat is this thin but it could be just a heavy worm load. Sometimes these goats get sick with worm loads before we realize how thin they really are. Her body may not be able to support this pregnancy at all. I am so sorry you are going through this. It is good to come to this forum for help. The people here are going to help you as much as they can. Try not to get discouraged from this too much but this Doe needs immediate attention as she is very sick.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

After I posted , I found out that your Doe delivered a little baby! Congratulations! I am so happy things went well. Now ... you can work on helping the Mamma Doe with her nutrition and weight. She is in great danger still as she is so thin and may develop Milk Fever or other nutritional issues. Even worming her at this time is going to have to be done carefully. Get some molasses in her or Nutra drench.. some crushed tums. Lots of fluids and vitamen water. She needs help with rebounding or she will possibly die.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you havent already, worm her good. The stress of kidding causes parasite explosion.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

and with that worming.. she needs to have a probios given too with lots of nutritional supplements. Our Does drink an electrolite Vit. B mix with Molasses but not all does will like that power punch in their water. I am really concerned about this doe's health. Way toooooooo thin. Even our chubby Boers look thin after kidding ... so this doe is needing help quickly.. ASAP. I personally would give her a dosage of a type of probios with vitamins before or with dewormers. We love this one type at ranch supply stores. (Probiotic Plus Paste) from Goats Prefer and it has lots of vitamins in it too. She needs something with de-wormer ASAP.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

Shes the only one like this and I Keep hay in their manger 24/7 and grain day/night and I work at my local vets office so I make sure they get their Vitamins, worming, and treated when they get down... I talked to my boss(Veterinarian) and he says shes fine and there is nothing wrong with her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would get a second opinion....seriously , she is just too thin !
She needs to be vetted , by a livestock vet , period .
Our opinions were asked , alot were given. 
With respect to your vet , I cant see how anyone can say "there is nothing wrong with her" I dont mean to be nasty girlgoatpwr , just completely honest.
Good luck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she is on the thin side for a Boer.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She also looks like a young mamma. Is she nursing? How are you doing with this? This mamma may not make it long if she doesnt show some sort of weight gain. If she is eating.. been de-wormed and still not gaining then.. I do wonder if it isnt something else.. and I am afraid to say what that might be as of now... because more than likely... this doe is just full of worms and lacking nutrition from such a heavy worm load. Some people think all goats are skinny.. if that is to be so.. why do I see overweight chubs on our hill and in the area pastures surrounding me.


----------

